# Excitement PEEing



## Emmadog (May 12, 2015)

Please share advise: I have an almost 4 month old black spoo, named Chalkey who is "awesome". Can't complain about anything except when our neighbor or someone he know/recognizes stops by inside the house he greets and pees a bit. Totally excited and tickles! So, my fellow poodle friends, what shall I do? Thanks. 

Also I have cold, soft water from tap. Safe for drinking?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I reckon if tap water is safe for you to drink, it is safe for the dog!

Most pups outgrow the excitement peeing, but keeping things calm and matter of fact during greetings might help. I would work to build up his confidence - the peeing is a message saying "I am just a helpless, harmless puppy - you can smell it, please don't hurt me!", so the more confident and less helpless he feels, the more quickly he is likely to stop it. I would ask the visitors to ignore him for a Few seconds, and then greet him calmly, letting the fun wiggles and tickling and excitement wait till a little later in the visit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes if you drink your tap water then so should your dog.

As to the excited peeing you can work on having him calmly greet and be able to break the "leaking" fairly easily. You need to recruit one of the neighbors who stops by and have them ring the bell. Before you open the door put your pup on a sit stay. If he breaks the stay before the door gets opened, start over. Do this again and again until you have a solid sit stay at or near the door (ideally about 4-5 feet back I think). Then you can work on having the sit stay last while the person goes over and greets him while he is still on the sit stay.

Also make sure that when you come home you greet calmly so he comes to generally associate with people coming in the door with being calm.

We are working on the same issues at our house right now.


----------



## Emmadog (May 12, 2015)

SOFT water from tap?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why do you think there should be a problem because the water is soft?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

They will grow out of it. Naira used to do this. Work on them sitting when they meet people, and calm greetings. 

Often times it's the people that have a bigger problem being calm than the dogs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Naira said:


> They will grow out of it. Naira used to do this. Work on them sitting when they meet people, and calm greetings.
> 
> Often times it's the people that have a bigger problem being calm than the dogs!



You are so right that they grow out of it, but orderliness at the answering of the door helps it come along faster, doesn't it? And yes, getting the people to do the right thing can be the hardest part.


----------



## Emmadog (May 12, 2015)

No problems w water. Just curious if the "soft "water made a difference.  Or lack of city water minerals etc made a difference or hard on kidneys. 

Thanks for advise and yes, The people who come r so excited to see puppy. Great advise and I will keep us ALL calm. I appreciate the advise on this forum.


----------

